# OT: Full 1080p HD to be available via sat.



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I know it's a bit off topic but an interesting read for those that are interested in HD.

http://www.techjournalsouth.com/news/article.html?item_id=4318


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Why would anyone want to go 1080p when 

A. Sucks up bandwith
B. Few have full 1080p HDTV's (720p and 1080i are probably most popular)
C. Most HD Networks are broadcasting Upconverted SD content, let alone FULL HD content

I can't see this happening anywhere in the near future


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Ummmm.... did you read the article? :sure: It will be a monthly service to will broadcast movies only. Since all modern movies are available in 1080p format the content will be 1080p with full 7.1 audio. From the article they will be competing with movie rental services (Netflix, etc.) with comparable price points.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I say bring it on!!! Oh...and I do have a full 1080P HDTV, and a 7.2 system!!


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

The article incorrectly states that 1080p is full HD and 720P/1080i is not full HD. That is totally false, which leads one to discount what's said in the article. 

That said I can see movies at 1080p 24 hz. being delivered even by standard OTA TV stations if they wanted. 1080P 24hz. takes up no more bandwidth than the current 1080i/30 or 720p/60.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, I'd simply like to see non-rerun, not old movies, 720P/1080i HD on a regular basis first.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Barring compatibility problems with current hardware (uplink and receiver end), 1080p at 24 fps would actually be less bandwidth than 1080i... so for films, this could happen. I don't expect to see 1080p 60fps... but 24 fps is doable right now if they wanted.

Not sure anyone would see any quality improvements though unless they just "want" to see improvements. Like when I drink a glass of good iced tea but think someone poured me a coke and it tastes awful because I was expecting coke... but once I realize I am drinking tea then it actually is very good tea.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I would be happy if I could just watch something that used all of my pixles without being scaled.  

1920 x 1080


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Eh, I'm calling it vaporware now, not happening anytime soon.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here's another false statement from the article. "Currently, no TV stations or cable or satellite networks broadcast or deliver content in 1080p (progressive). They send either 720p or 1080i (not as high a resolution as 1080p) signals. Only HD DVDS provide a full HD experience"

The underlined part is to what I'm referring. 1080 is 1080. Resolution between I and P is exactly the same. It's the scan type that's different. It someone is going to write an article, at least get your facts right.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

It sounds like a nice idea, not something I'm interested in however. Reminiscent of the old Voom days, but with apparent worse marketing.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is really just a press release for the company. What they are really doing is shopping to get people into their booth at CES. Then they can do their best to sell it to manufactures interested in buying their technology.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

1080p/24fps is in the ATSC broadcast specs. It can be sent out now if a station wants to. The receiving tuner will change it to whatever the output is set to. I don't know if any STB tuners have a 1080p/24fps output option.


----------

